
Ask HN: When should I build app or website? - whyandhow
I am planning to build a service that will allow users to find local vehicle available for rent. I am confused, and can not decide whether it should be an app or a website. Guide me...
======
blizkreeg
Simple Website at first. If your service is showing promise with that, and
your users want the convenience of an app, build app.

Don't go the app route first. It is expensive, time-consuming, and without a
proven product/market fit, probably a bad decision.

~~~
blizkreeg
Speaking from personal experience. An app is far too much work to build and
maintain.

------
nicholas73
Where where your users be physically at when using your service? What will
they be doing? How much engagement do they need to get something from your
site?

In your case, will it be a quick decision (swipe Tinder style for a Zipcar-
like deal), or a long term rental with lots of legal and terms to go through?

Will your users be sitting at work, or will they be on the go, like calling an
Uber?

------
dtnewman
I think this all depends on your skillset. If you can build websites much
quicker, do that. If it's gonna take a lot longer to build a website, then
make an app.

But in my personal opinion, I hate downloading and installing new apps unless
I already know what I'm getting. So if it's a new service, I definitely prefer
a website to try out before downloading an app. An app is sometimes nice to
have, but I'm personally less likely to try your product if it requires me to
download an app.

------
seanwilson
You can always consider a hybrid app as well which wraps your website while
integrating some native features for low effort but maximum reach.

------
crispytx
Website/webapp would probably be easiest. Airbnb started as a website.

------
bsvalley
billions of websites to search for versus millions of apps to download. If
your space is crowded go for mobile

